# Husqvarna Topaz 20 for a startup business?



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking to buy an embroidery Husqvarna Topaz 20 but not sure if that is the best choice to start out with. I sell shirts and stuff online and would like to offer embroidery service. Is that something I should look into getting or would you recommend something else?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You will be limited in the size of the design you can stitch. This might be fine to start with but I think you will outgrow the machine quickly.


----------



## tshirtquilter (Jun 2, 2011)

You will definitely be limited on the size you can stitch. I looked into the sewing/embroidery machines when I first considered “expending” my business. The stitch field was too limited and you can only stitch one color at a time. If you are only doing small monographs and small chest pocket designs, its fine. Consider looking at the Baby Lock or Brother Embroidery machines instead of a sewing/embroidery machine to test the water with. Do your research, tell the sale rep exactly what you want to do with the machine, ask what is the maximum sewing field. Always ask for a demo. 
Good Luck


----------

